# what do you think? Need help.



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

Im new to rifles. I'm looking to purchase my first rifle and need some help. I will be primarily shooting target but it will be used for California hunting (VERY rarely). I guess I'm looking for a "heavy barrel?" I've heard to stay with Remington 700's as they are priced reasonable and are reliable... any other manufacturers/models you would recommend? (I'm open to all opinions) I'm leaning heavily towards bolt but could go with semi-auto fire. And now my BIGGEST question. What caliber?!?!?! 30-06, 308, 300 win mag, 300 remington ultra mag, etc? What are the differences in size, applications, benefits, disadvantages? Which should I go with?! Please help guys (and you backwoods women that could probably skin me alive with your banjo's string). Thanks.


----------



## flyshooter (Apr 21, 2007)

What kind of target shooting are you going to be doing? The cartridges that you mentioned are all good for game. The 300s are overkill for most game and are abusive to target shoot with. The shells for my 300 are about 45 bucks a box for Federal premium. If you don't reload that adds up quick. If you are shooting small game you might go with a smaller more varmit gun. It will be nicer to shoot and less expensive.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Since you're new to rifles, forget about the 300 win or ultra mag. I'd go with a 223 by either remington or savage. Ammo is way cheaper, it doesn't kick nearly as bad, and you can shoot varmints all year. Once you get some experience, then get yourself a deer/hog rifle. You may think that you're only going to get one rifle and that will be good enough but trust me, once you get one you'll be looking for another one in a few weeks.


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

I guess your right clampdaddy, it won't be my last purchase. So which model remington has a heavy barrel in 223 caliber? And will I notice that big of difference between bolt or semi-auto? And flyshooter, I will be hitting paper targets at a few local ranges. What would be accurate and have significant distance?


----------



## flyshooter (Apr 21, 2007)

The .223 is an excellent round. It isn't abusive to shoot and it is relatively cheap to shoot. And the more you shoot the better you get. :wink: The 700 sps has a bull barrel. I've heard several good things about the Savages also, I just don't have experience with them. Good luck.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a savage and it is a great shooter. The remingtons are nice too but they cost a bit more. One of the reasons I got my savage was that it had a 1-9" twist instead of the standard 1-12" so I could shoot heavier bullets, just in case I ever wanted to do some serious long range target work. As far as autoloaders go, you pretty much have to spend two to three times as much money to buy one that will shoot as well as a bolt action. I've always wanted a super accurate auto, but I'd rather have three new bolt guns.


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

forgive me for asking but what is the "twist" you are talking about? I don't know anything about it. Are you saying the smaller the twist the farther I can shoot? I would love to have some VERY serious distance.


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

He is talking about rate of twist of the barrel. Inside the barrel are small grooves, or rifling. A 1:9 rate of twist would be 1 turn for every 9 inches of barrel, a 1:12 would be 1 turn for every 12 inches of barrel, and so on and so forth. In the .223 for instance, a 1:9 twist will better stabalize heavier bullets while a 1:12 will do better with smaller grain bullets. To better explain this, lets say you shoot a 72 grain bullet out of a .223 with a 1:12 twist, because the twist is to slow the bullet is less stable in the air and may end up tubling. The quicker twist rate in a 1"9 barrel will fix this problem and stabalize the bullet in flight.


----------



## soka04 (Apr 25, 2007)

thanks for the clearification!


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Now, I have yet to shoot one, but i have been hearing GREAT things about the Weatherby Vanguards. Less money than anything mentioned here so far, and they are well built and accurate. Also, you dont have to get them in Weatherby calibers, they are available in standard calibers. Has anyone mentioned the .270 yet? Mild recoil and good for big game up to and including mule deer.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Weatherby Vanguards are great guns. I just bought my second a couple of months ago. The big drawback with them is the TERRIBLE triggers that come on them from the factory. The very first thing I did was order a Timney trigger for my last one. It averages .75 MOA groups in 300 Wby mag. Quite impressive for a 150 grain bullet at almost 3500 fps. I recently purchased a Remington 700 Adl in 243 for only $300. Awesome little gun for the money. If money is an issue, don't be afraid to check pawn shops. You can find some good deals from time to time.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

Speaking of terrible triggers, my 700 ADL in 7mm Mag has one! But i have either been too lazy or too broke to do anything about it. It has served me well for the last 10 years, so I guess it will do it for the next 10. But I have decided to get a Vanguard. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## flyshooter (Apr 21, 2007)

My Remington had a lousy trigger also, but after adjusting it I am very happy with it.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I bought my 700 Adl used and the trigger is actually quite nice. It may have been tuned up though. I still might put a Timney on it. For $85, it's cheaper than having a gunsmith go through it.


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

BassnMan said:


> I bought my 700 Adl used and the trigger is actually quite nice. It may have been tuned up though. I still might put a Timney on it. For $85, it's cheaper than having a gunsmith go through it.


Sweet, you gotta let us know how that goes. I have been considering the same thing.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

Like I said, I have one on my Weatherby and absolutely love it. It comes set at 3.5 lbs. and is super easy to adjust. I now have it at about 2.5 lbs. No need to play with the sear. It breaks so clean. My friend has a custom Sako with a trigger job and he still likes mine better.


----------

